
The Tools of Campus Activists at UC Davis Are Being Turned Against Them - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/04/a-protest-against-the-protesters-at-uc-davis/479256/?single_page=true
======
force_reboot
The left on campus combines the rhetoric of victimhood, with verbal and
physical harassment of those who disagree with them[0][1]. _Of course_ this
will eventually turn against them.

[0] E.g. an activist says to a crowd "every single trump supporer has a full
legal name, attached to a social security number, with a place of residence,
and employer, and classes. That information is easy to find online" in
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJ50XmALd54#t=3m18s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJ50XmALd54#t=3m18s)
[trigger warning: this video also features physical harassment of Trump
supporters]

[1] A university lecturer and activist tries to stop someone filming in their
"safe space" (which is also a public space) and yells "I need some muscle" in
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_vgu4ewxVc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_vgu4ewxVc)

------
kstenerud
The right wants a theocracy.

The left wants a fascist state.

I just want to stay as far away from them as possible.

